# SPINNAKER@SHIPYARD--Hilton Head--Oct.3-10--2b/2b- $495.



## jeffwill (Aug 20, 2015)

I own this condo with 2 consecutive weeks.  Located in Shipyard Plantation right on the golf course.

This is a great time of the year on Hilton Head.

Special price consideration in one takes both weeks.


----------



## jeffwill (Aug 31, 2015)

This is the only week left.

Great time of year on Hilton Head.

Spinnaker @ Shipyard condos are large, clean, and very comfortable.


----------



## SteveD (Sep 2, 2015)

Sent you a pm


----------



## jeffwill (Sep 4, 2015)

GREAT NEWS--- as the renter of the previous week found out---- this unit is actually a THREE bedroom THREE bath condo.

The price is still the same--- $495. for a whole week of prime time Hilton Head.


----------



## SteveD (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent you a pm


----------



## jeffwill (Sep 11, 2015)

Still available to a happy camper.


----------



## jeffwill (Sep 27, 2015)

This 3b/3b on Hilton Head is still available.


----------



## jeffwill (Sep 29, 2015)

BTW---- TripAdvisor ranks Spinnaker @ Shipyard # 15 out of 53 resorts on Hilton Head.  

Pretty good considering what HH has to offer.

LAST CALL---  $59./ night for 7 nights is $413. for the week.


----------

